# R34 radiator wanted used or new near london



## jabran200 (Sep 5, 2005)

Looking for a 34 radiator needs to be in good working order and if i can collect today or tomorrow would be better i am in staples corner

Thanks


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

I have an oem radiator off my 34 if you still need one, I’m in stoke but I can post


----------



## Yosh (Jan 10, 2016)

If you are still searching I have a standard rad available


----------



## Yvo (Dec 24, 2015)

have one aswel, pm me if needed
Thanks


----------



## gtroc (Jan 7, 2008)

Have a used Midori rad and I***8217;m not far off


----------



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

We keep the Koyorad 53mm R-core on the shelf in the UK @ Sumo Power

https://www.sumopower.com/Brands/KOYORAD/Rad-Skyline-Man-0199-KL020879R

Designed to fit identically in the mounts of the OE unlike some other brands.

Stock is good let me know if needed 


Rich


----------

